

ObamaCTO - conceived, implemented, and launched in less than 4 hours - aditya
http://obamacto.org

======
markessien
By implemented, do you mean 'created a logo for a uservoice page'? Why did you
need 4 hours for that?

~~~
tdavis
By "implemented," he means "Added `CTO` to Obama logo"

By "launched," he means "Signed up for UserVoice"

It's not a bad idea, but the title makes the entire thing feel extremely
pathetic.

~~~
unalone
Yeah.

I'm starting to really wish I could downvote stories. Until this week, it
never seems like a necessity. Now, we're flooded with stories that just don't
seem like Hacker News. And I feel weird flagging them, since they aren't
outright spam stories, they just aren't Hacker News.

This isn't as bad as the Dashboard story, though. That one's getting a wee bit
out of hand.

~~~
tdavis
I've given up on the downvote thing and just flag everything now.

The Dashboard story is especially annoying because it's already been closed; a
number of irrefutable arguments have been made discounting any justification
regarding the incident. There is no longer a reason to attempt to justify it.
Yet, they won't stop. Or they attempt a half justification, half apology, and
we all know which of those is the "real" one.

I have probably raged more today on HN than any previous day.

~~~
unalone
For whatever reason, this has been an incredibly frustrating week! There've
been several incidents that really set me on edge, and they're all happening
at once. I don't know what's caused it, either, seeing as a lot of these
incidents are coming from people who've been here for a while.

~~~
tdavis
When it rains it pours, eh? We just need to weather the storm ;)

------
khangtoh
ok, I think this site could be misleading. It's appropriate to put up a
disclaimer that this site is in no way related or supported by the Obama
Campaign or Administration.

~~~
vaksel
no .gov extension is the first clue thats its not real

~~~
tptacek
Except that until 8 days ago, the opposite was true.

------
aditya
Ack - should've clarified, it wasn't me, picked it off here --
<http://twitter.com/timoreilly/status/1001346959>

Although, it looks like it is really just a skinned UserVoice forum, still a
pretty good idea though.

~~~
m0digital
Skinned? By skinned you mean uploaded a logo and changed the background color.
That is how all UserVoice sites look like.

------
stillmotion
Must've taken 4 hours for the DNS to switch over.

~~~
apsurd
alright that was a little to reddit for HN but since your joke had tech in it
and i LOL ... well done!

------
smoody
Just out of curiosity, what does "implemented" mean in this case?

~~~
steveplace
impletmented = filling out Uservoice form

~~~
j2d2
Is uservoice connected to slinkset?

~~~
rrwhite
We use the same internet but other than that no :)

We're more focused specifically on dialogue between company and customers (or
employees) whereas SlinkSet is more generic and has more tools for aggregating
3rd party content instead of user ideas.

------
mleonhard
"Barack Obama is going to appoint the nation's first CTO. What are the top
priorities?"

"I suggest the CTO... encourage adoption of Agile software development
practices"

WTF?

------
niels_olson
see also:

<http://whitehouse2.org>

<http://fixthisbarack.com>

------
flavio87
it looks really nice. you needed less than 4 hours for the design, the ajax,
the server side scripting etc? either you are extremely efficient or your
watches are not entirely correct ;)

~~~
thorax
Well, it uses uservoice.com to do what it needs to do, and is likely skinned
through that.

Not sure I'm at all impressed as a hacker, but I do like the fact that it's
easy to get started with random communities and places.

------
fallentimes
Holy shit this is awesome for Uservoice. Congrats Rich and Co!

